# BERGWERK Cobalt, DIN Certco geprüft



## Rocklandbiker (2. Oktober 2007)

*Bergwerk Cobalt â Neu. Dynamisch. Vielseitig.*

PlattformdÃ¤mpfer, ja oder nein? Kaum ein Thema spaltet die Biker-Welt mehr, wie die Diskussion Ã¼ber das kleine Teil am Hinterbau. Ganz ohne dieses kleine Teil, den PlattformdÃ¤mpfer kommt das neue Mountain-Bike der Pforzheimer Premium Bike-Manufaktur Bergwerk Cycles aus. Das Bergwerk Cobalt versteht sich als die konsequente Weiterentwicklung des erfolgreichen Faunus LSD und wartet mit einer speziellen Viergelenk-Hinterbaugeometrie auf, die sich die âdynamic platform ratioâ â kurz DPR â des Konstrukteurs Andreas Bitzer zu nutze macht. FÃ¼r die innovative Konstruktion ist lÃ¤stiges und stÃ¶rendes Wippen bei hartem Wiegetritt kein Thema, dennoch reagiert der Hinterbau auf Unebenheiten Ã¤uÃerst sensibel. Mit dieser technischen AusfÃ¼hrung bringt Bergwerk als einer der wenigen Hersteller mit dem neuen Cobalt ein Mountain-Bike auf den Markt, dass die Vorteile eines PlattformdÃ¤mpfers nutzt, ohne dessen Nachteile in Kauf nehmen zu mÃ¼ssen. In der Konsequenz ist das Bergwerk Cobalt Ã¤uÃerst vielseitig und bietet als All-Mountain Bike einen grÃ¶Ãeren Einsatzbereich fÃ¼r die Enduroklasse. *Das Cobalt ist nach DIN CERTCO geprÃ¼ft.*

Bergwerk Cobalt CrossCountry oder Enduro â das Cobalt meistert alle Herausforderungen mit Bravur. Der Grund: Die Konstruktion reagiert beim Einfedern mit einer harten Ãbersetzung, was zu einer hervorragenden Traktion fÃ¼hrt. Je stÃ¤rker das Bike einfedert, desto weicher reagiert die HebelÃ¼bersetzung. Diese dynamische Anpassung garantiert ein perfektes Fahrverhalten, egal, ob der Fahrer beim Antritt am Berg hart in die Pedale treten muss, oder in rauschender Geschwindigkeit eine Downhill-Strecke bezwingen mÃ¶chte. Bergauf wird die eingesetzte Kraft immer optimal in Vortrieb umgesetzt und nicht an die Federung verschwendet. Wippen beim Pedallieren ist fÃ¼r das Cobalt ein Fremdwort. Das Bike Ã¼berzeugt trotz groÃem Federweg mit ausgezeichneten Klettereigenschaften und hoher Steifigkeit bei schneller Fahrt. Dennoch springt der Hinterbau sensibel an und reagiert in eingefedertem Zustand auch auf kleinere StÃ¶Ãe.

Doch das Bergwerk Cobalt hat darÃ¼ber hinaus noch einiges mehr zu bieten. Bei der Konstruktion sind alle DÃ¤mpfertypen gleichermaÃen einsetzbar, allein die Vorliebe entscheidet. Bei der von Bergwerk verwendeten Federung DT Swiss SSD 190 L kann der Federweg auf 110 mm oder 125 mm eingestellt werden, um die Federung auf das aktuelle BedÃ¼rfnis des Bikers und den Track anzupassen. Das Cobalt reagiert relativ unempfindlich auf Gewichtsschwankungen, ein Nachstellen wenn ein Touren-Rucksack âmitfÃ¤hrtâ ist damit nicht mehr notwendig. Das Cobalt ist ab Oktober erhÃ¤ltlich, wird in allen Bergwerk-Farben und Farbkombinationen sowie in Sonderlackierungen angeboten und ist ab 2.699,- Euro (inkl. MwSt) erhÃ¤ltlich.

Wir wollen bei allen weiteren Modellen in diese Richtung gehen...................

*Info`s zur Norm selbst unter:* http://www.dincertco.de/de/produkte...d_geraete_/fahrraeder_und_fahrradkomponenten/

*Testbericht* zum Cobalt unter: http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/download/bike_cobalt_042007.pdf


----------



## Commo07 (2. Oktober 2007)

Hab ich was verpasst - diese Pressemeldung ist doch schon ca. 1 Jahr alt...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzchen (3. Oktober 2007)

Super Sache dat, damit seit Ihr ja in bester Gesellschaft...

http://www.dincertco.de/de/produkte...ifikatinhaber_fahrraeder_und_komponenten.html

Viele Grüße an Biria und Mifa.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Oktober 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst - diese Pressemeldung ist doch schon ca. 1 Jahr alt...???



richtig !!!!!! und bitte nicht alles überbewerten, ja ? DANKE


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Oktober 2007)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Super Sache dat, damit seit Ihr ja in bester Gesellschaft...
> 
> http://www.dincertco.de/de/produkte...ifikatinhaber_fahrraeder_und_komponenten.html
> 
> Viele Grüße an Biria und Mifa.



na sagen wir es ist eher "unüblich" , aber mehr auch nicht   und richtig ne super Sache sieht anders aus.


----------



## Commo07 (3. Oktober 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> richtig !!!!!! und bitte nicht alles überbewerten, ja ? DANKE



Versteh ich jetzt net


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (11. Oktober 2007)




----------



## chris84 (11. Oktober 2007)

IS DAS GEIL!!!   

aber die Zugverlegung zum Schaltwerk sollte nochmal etwas überarbeitet werden


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (11. Oktober 2007)

weil soooooo schön ist........


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (11. Oktober 2007)

und nochmal.........


----------



## chris84 (11. Oktober 2007)

also die Zugverlegung erfordert noch einiges an überarbeitung, das is ja grauenhaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikos (11. Oktober 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> und nochmal.........



...also wenn der Rahmen so stabil ist, wie die Wippe massiv ist, braucht ihr euch wegen den 10 Jahren Rahmengarantie keine Sorgen zu machen 

NIKOS


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (11. Oktober 2007)

Nikos schrieb:


> ...also wenn der Rahmen so stabil ist, wie die Wippe massiv ist, braucht ihr euch wegen den 10 Jahren Rahmengarantie keine Sorgen zu machen
> 
> NIKOS


wobei nach Meinung unseres Konstrukteurs an der Wippe sich noch Potenzial zur Gewichtsoptimierung befindet. Wir wollens aber auch nicht übertreiben. Stabil-Steif, Sicher und Ausgereift !


----------



## jasper (11. Oktober 2007)

krasse kettenlinie! asymetrischer hinterbau?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (12. Oktober 2007)

jasper schrieb:


> krasse kettenlinie! asymetrischer hinterbau?



richtig


----------



## Prinzchen (12. Oktober 2007)

Hey, da passt ja sogar ein zweiter Flaschenhalter mit grosser Flasche - sehr schön...


----------



## Commo07 (13. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schick! (Von der Zugverlegung mal abgesehen )
Das LRS-System macht mich irgendwie an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (13. Oktober 2007)

...und die Pedalen


----------



## Hupert (13. Oktober 2007)

weberknecht schrieb:


> ...und die Pedalen





Commo07 schrieb:


> Von der Zugverlegung mal abgesehen



Ich würds einfach einfach nur ne halbgare Sache nennen (wie man´s halt gewohnt ist von BW) und mich als Hersteller eher schämen solche Fotos zu posten... Ein wirklich schönes Rad sieht in meinen Augen anders aus.


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2007)

ich bin das Rad heut gefahren... Das Ding is sowas von geil! Das wird zu 100% mein nächstes Bike! und genial aussehen tuts auch. Das Ding macht absolut Spaß!

und zu den Pedalen: Das Bike ist ein Vorführbike, was stellt ihr euch da pedalmäßig vor?  

@hupert:  Das ist kein Bergwerk-Produktfoto! Rocky hat die Sache gerade erst in die Hand genommen, meinst du der bringt den Laden innerhalb von 2 Wochen auf Vordermann? 
Ich muss sagen, der Auftritt beim Wasgaumarathon heut war super! Ordentliche Bikes vor Ort (mit angepasster Zugverlegung!!!), sehr schön gestalteter Stand, und vor allem jemand vor Ort, der das Hobby Biken wirklich lebt und rüberbringt!  
Bergwerk, es geht aufwärts!


----------



## Hupert (13. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> @hupert: Rocky hat die Sache gerade erst in die Hand genommen, meinst du der bringt den Laden innerhalb von 2 Wochen auf Vordermann?



Ich hab das Cobalt doch schon auf der Eurobike 2006 rumstehen sehen... damals noch mit der Doppelbrücke von Votec. Also erzähl mir hier nix von 2 Wochen. Übrigens braucht man wenn man halbwegs routiniert ist keine 3 Stunden um ein Rad aufzubauen... und die Züge anständig zu verlegen. 

PS: Jetzt kann weiter gejubelt werden...


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2007)

dass das bike schon 2006 auf der EB gestanden hat ändert doch nix an der Tatsache dass Rocky ([email protected]) erst seit 14Tagen BW-Mitarbeiter ist  
Dass bekannten spezies von BW das net hinbekommen wissen wir ja, aber das wird sich ja wie gesagt jetzt ändern...


----------



## Hupert (13. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> aber das wird sich ja wie gesagt jetzt ändern...



Wir werden sehen....


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2007)

jep! etwas optimismus hat noch nie geschadet!


----------



## Hupert (14. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> jep! etwas optimismus hat noch nie geschadet!



Entschuldige, daß ich deine Euphorie nicht teile, aber im Falle Bergwerk ist das Glas halbleer... wenn nicht gar restlos bis zum letzten Tropfen ausgeschlürft.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2007)

Also mein nächstes Bike wird auch wieder ein Bergwerk, da ich aber nicht auf Fully´s stehe wird es wieder ein Mercury Rohloff. 
Das ganze dann mit Excenter-Innenlager


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (14. Oktober 2007)

Hupert schrieb:


> Entschuldige, daß ich deine Euphorie nicht teile, aber im Falle Bergwerk ist das Glas halbleer... wenn nicht gar restlos bis zum letzten Tropfen ausgeschlürft.



Woher nimmst Du denn Dein Wissen um hier eine solche schlechte Prognose über ein Unternehmen zu verkünden und langjährige Kunden und Händler die die Absicht haben weiterhin mit Freude BERGWERK zu fahren bzw. BERGWERK zu vertreiben zu verunsichern. Ich hoffe Deine Quellen sind seriös sonst wär ich sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (16. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> ich bin das Rad heut gefahren... Das Ding is sowas von geil! Das wird zu 100% mein nächstes Bike! und genial aussehen tuts auch. Das Ding macht absolut Spaß!
> 
> und zu den Pedalen: Das Bike ist ein Vorführbike, was stellt ihr euch da pedalmäßig vor?
> 
> ...


....als Pedale empfehle ich die mallet C von crankbrothers, super verarbeitete Carbon Stahl Plattform mit eloxierter Chromoly Spindel !
...noch ein Wort zur Zugverlegung.  Ich kann auf den Fotos keine Zugführung am Rahmen für das remote system zum Dämpfer erkennen. Daran krankt mein Faunus LSD Rahmen schon seit 2002. Wenn die Zugführung fehlt gibt es immer Stress mit den Zügen zum Hinterbau. Für das Remote sind aber ordentliche Zugkräfte erforderlich. Irgendwas muss dann immer mit Kabelbindern fest gemacht werden. Der Bowdenzug des Remote scheuert auch häufig an der Alu-Wippe. Zum Rahmen: Das eingeschweisste Dreieck am Sitzrohr/Steuerrohrübergang finde ich nicht gerade formschön.  Für mich sieht das Cobalt aus, wie ein noch nicht ausgereifter Prototyp. Ich habe mir deshalb nach langer Überlegung ein Golden Willow von Bionicon für den Touren Einsatz zugelegt. Form und Funktion sind sicher immer Geschmackssache. Aber Züge und Bremsleitungen können die werksseitig auf jeden Fall besser verlegen. Da Bergwerk fahren aber nichts mit Vernunft zu tun hat, sollte jeder BW-Infizierte zumindestens eins besitzen. Also viel Spass mit dem "Kobold"


----------



## chris84 (16. Oktober 2007)

Die Mallet C haben meines wissens ne nen verchromten Pedalmechanismus... wird nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis der rostet... gibts die Mallet auch in Edelstahl?  

der Remote-Zug lässt sich doch ganz easy zu nem anderen Zug dazumachen... aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, bei der Probefahrt hab ich den Remote nicht einmal betätigt  

außerdem besteht ja auch die möglichkeit, dass BW mir die Zughalter am Rahmen so befestigt wie ich das gerne hätte   Und auch sonst kann ich mir die Zuglegung ja so basteln wie ich sie gerne hätte  
daran wirds also nicht scheitern denk ich. Zugverlegung beim Fully ist immer ein Kunstwerk, und so wie auf den Fotos wirds bei mir sicherlich nicht aussehen


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (16. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> außerdem besteht ja auch die möglichkeit, dass BW mir die Zughalter am Rahmen so befestigt wie ich das gerne hätte   Und auch sonst kann ich mir die Zuglegung ja so basteln wie ich sie gerne hätte
> daran wirds also nicht scheitern denk ich.


 Richtig


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (16. Oktober 2007)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Hey, da passt ja sogar ein zweiter Flaschenhalter mit grosser Flasche - sehr schön...



zukünftig wird an allen Cobalts ein zweiter Flaschenalter montierbar sein.......


----------



## weberknecht (16. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> Die Mallet C haben meines wissens ne nen verchromten Pedalmechanismus... wird nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis der rostet... gibts die Mallet auch in Edelstahl?
> 
> der Remote-Zug lässt sich doch ganz easy zu nem anderen Zug dazumachen... aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, bei der Probefahrt hab ich den Remote nicht einmal betätigt
> 
> ...


http://www.crankbrothers.com/mallet_c.php


----------



## chris84 (16. Oktober 2007)

ok, chromoly-Achse, Edelstahl-Mechanik... schaut net schlecht aus...


----------



## weberknecht (16. Oktober 2007)

.. hatte noch kein Pedal was so butterweich ein- und ausklickt. Maximalen Gripp (auch ohne Cleads)


----------



## chris84 (16. Oktober 2007)

ich weiß, ich fahr schon seit jahren Eggbeater SL  außer dass ab und an mal die Achsen brechen und mit der zeit die mechanik ausschlägt ein geniales Pedal....


----------



## weberknecht (22. Oktober 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> Die Mallet C haben meines wissens ne nen verchromten Pedalmechanismus... wird nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis der rostet... gibts die Mallet auch in Edelstahl?
> 
> der Remote-Zug lässt sich doch ganz easy zu nem anderen Zug dazumachen... aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, bei der Probefahrt hab ich den Remote nicht einmal betätigt
> 
> ...


Warum hast du das Remote nicht betätigt? Wo bist du gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (23. Oktober 2007)

weberknecht schrieb:


> Warum hast du das Remote nicht betätigt? Wo bist du gefahren?


Ich hab schlicht und einfach nicht dran gedacht...  

ich bin die straße runter, und dann wieder rauf, geschätzte 6-8% Steigung... dann hab ich ne treppe mit 3 sequenzen gefunden und Kinderwagenspur, die bin ich dann mal rauf und runter gefahren... beim rauffahren kein Pumpen im Hinterbau... Runter konnt ichs net krachen lassen, weil klickschuhe auf käfig-pedalen, das hatte net wirklich grip...


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. Oktober 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Sehr schick! (Von der Zugverlegung mal abgesehen )
> Das LRS-System macht mich irgendwie an!



bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Prototyp. Ich bitte dies zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## pedale3 (30. Oktober 2007)

Gibt's hier etwa Leute die beim anderen Herstellern auf der Gehaltsliste stehen? Ätzend!


----------



## pedale3 (30. Oktober 2007)

irgendwie macht mich das Konzept vom Cobalt auch an. Hatte schon ein LSD und fand's genial. Zwei Flaschenhalter sollten unbedingt dran!

Wieviel Hub hat eigendlich der Dämpfer? Passt da ggf. auch der Dämpfer von nem LSD dran, also DT+Bone.

/Pedale


----------



## SLichti (30. Oktober 2007)

@pedale3

der aktuell verbaute SSD190L Dämpfer hat 63,5 mm Hub, mit der leichten Übersetzung des Cobalt (etwa 1:2) ergibt sich der theoretische Federweg von 125 mm. Mit Deinem "normalen" Dämpfer mit Bone, der nur etwa 50 mm Hub hat veringert sich somit der Federweg deutlich.

Passen würde er aber, kein Problem! stößt nix an, oder dergleichen, hat ja auch die selbe Einbaulänge.

Ein weiteres, gravierenderes Problem ist allerdings die Progression des "kurzen" Dämpfers. Da hier seitens Bergwerk ein Standard Serien-Dämpfer quasi verlängert wurde, verhärtet dieser mit zunehmendem einfedern. Dies ist beim Einsatzzweck des Cobalt sicherlich hinderlich.

Der Original lange Dämpfer von DT Swiss, ist auch im Innenleben bereits für das LRS/LSD System mit angepasst worden (linearere Kennlinie, Dämpfung).
Problem war hier oft der recht geringe Luftdruck den das LRS/LSD System nur benötigt, und dadurch oft überdämpft war. Ähnliches Innenleben ist auch in den Liteville -Dämpfern zu finden, die während der Prototypenphase ebenfalls mit diesem Manko zu kämpfen hatten.

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## pedale3 (31. Oktober 2007)

Schade,

andererseits ist der 63'er DT Dämpfer sicherlich ne sehr gute Wahl. Übersetzung von knapp unter 2 hört sich ganz gut an. Besserer Wert als beim Liteville, oder?

Da wir gerade beim Vergleich mit dem LV 301 sind...

Blöd das BW den Rahmen nur ohne den Dämpfer anbietet. Würde mir persönlich da eher Ein Rahmenkit wünschen das etwa dem Liteville Paket entspricht. Oder was macht das für einen Sinn den Dämpfer nicht mit anzubieten? Ne 100%ig abgestimmte Sattelstütze und Klemme wären auch nicht zu verachten.

Das Cobalt gefällt mir, ohne eins von beiden Rädern gefahren zu sein, besser als das LV 301. Wenn's auf dem Trail auch so ne gute Figur macht...

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (31. Oktober 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Das Cobalt gefällt mir, ohne eins von beiden Rädern gefahren zu sein, besser als das LV 301. Wenn's auf dem Trail auch so ne gute Figur macht...
> 
> /Pedale



machts !!!!!


----------



## chris84 (1. November 2007)

vor allem konnte ich am BW keine so tragischen konstruktionsfehler entdecken wie am Liteville  (exemplarisch sei mal der absolut beschissene Umwerfer erwähnt)


----------



## SLichti (3. November 2007)

@pedale 3
den Dämpfer nicht mit anzubieten ist leider noch ne Geschichte die vom XC- LSD  resultiert. Hier gab es auch als Option den German A. Dämpfer.
Sollte (und wird) geändert! @ RK... änder die Preisliste, hast meine offizielle Freigabe... ) !

Eine eigene schöne Sattel-Klemme ist gewiss eine Option für die Zukunft.. Aber die Stütze mit anzubieten, macht beim Cobalt mit seinem "normalen" Maß keinen Sinn. Der Rahmen wird doch sehr individuell vom einzelnen aufgebaut, und das ist auch gut so.

@ chris84
als "tragischen Konstruktionsfehler" würde ich den Umwerfer am LV nicht ansehen...
Der Umwerfer ist weit besser als sein Ruf!! In fast allen Fällen, an denen der Umwerfer Probleme bereitet passt irgend etwas nicht zusammen, oder es liegt ein Montagefehler vor. 
Dieser Typus an Umwerfern wird sich auch nach und nach immer mehr durchsetzen. Des Konstrukteurs größtes Kopfzerbrechen bereitet oft nicht die Kinematik, sondern die Umwerferbefestigung. An den zunehmenden Federwegen/Carbonrahmen/gebogenen Rohren/größerem Reifendurchlass, flachen Sitzwinkeln und "unförmigen" Konifizierungen bereitet die Montage des Umwerfers immer mehr Probleme!!
Specialized macht es meiner Meinung nach in diesem Punkt vor, und lässt die Montageplatte des Umwerfers komplett weg, somit sind nur zwei Schrauben kurz über dem Tretlagergehäuse angesetzt. Ähnliche Lösungen auch an den Carbonrahmen von Scott; es gibt nicht wenige Rahmen die an den Sitzrohren gequetscht sind, weil die Klemme zu fest angezogen wurde!

RideOn
Stefan


----------



## chris84 (3. November 2007)

das problem E-Type-Umwerfer sind weniger Probleme im normalen Fahrbetrieb, sondern genau 2 Punkte, die mich an diesem Umwerfer tierisch gestört haben: 
1: Empfindlichkeit gegen festen Matsch, viel schlimmer gegen Schnee. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mit der Ferse gegen den Umwerfer treten musste damit er aufs kleinste Blatt schaltet, weil zwischen Umwerfer und Rahem ne beachtliche Ladung schnee/Eis geklemmt hat. 
2: Verschleiß: beim E-Type ist die Kettenführung über ein Parallelogramm gehalten, die Feder sitzt jedoch komplett vor dem Parallelogramm. Das Parallelogramm bekommt nun mit der Zeit spiel (ich glaub bei 2 oder 3tkm hat das bei mir damals angefangen) und fängt an zu rappeln. Das wurde irgendwan so schlimm dass es mich tierisch genervt hat.

Das sind aber einfach nur meine persönliche Erfahrungen... Ich hab die zwar nicht direkt mit einem E-Type gemacht, aber mit einem konventionellen mit Schelle unten, der ja gleich aufgebaut ist was die obigen faktoren angeht. 
Seit ich Schelle oben fahre bin ich 100% zufrieden --> an meinem nächsten bike muss auch so ein umwerfer zu befestigen sein...

aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab


----------



## Commo07 (4. November 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> .
> Seit ich Schelle oben fahre bin ich 100% zufrieden --> an meinem nächsten bike muss auch so ein umwerfer zu befestigen sein...



Dann ist das Cobalt ja leider nix für dich - weil Schelle unten...



RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen Prototyp. Ich bitte dies zu berücksichtigen.



Wiso denn ein Prototy? Das Bike (Rahmen) gibt es doch schon seit ca. 1 Jahr zu kaufen, oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Oder ist das Foto einfach so alt?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (4. November 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Wiso denn ein Prototy? Das Bike (Rahmen) gibt es doch schon seit ca. 1 Jahr zu kaufen, oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Oder ist das Foto einfach so alt?


ab und an fahr ich mit einem unserer Prototypen aus. Und ab und an mach ich auch Bilder...............


----------



## chris84 (4. November 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Dann ist das Cobalt ja leider nix für dich - weil Schelle unten...


meiner wird schelle oben haben


----------



## Commo07 (4. November 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ab und an fahr ich mit einem unserer Prototypen aus. Und ab und an mach ich auch Bilder...............



Fährst du denn ab und an auch mal mit einem der fertigen Modelle aus?
Und machst du ab und an auch mal Fotos davon - du wo du doch direkt an der Quelle sitzt?


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (5. November 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Fährst du denn ab und an auch mal mit einem der fertigen Modelle aus?
> Und machst du ab und an auch mal Fotos davon - du wo du doch direkt an der Quelle sitzt?



irgendwie stört mich Dein Unterton in Deinen Beiträgen. Ich wünsch dir ne gute Zeit und belass es auf Deine Beiträge zu antworten.


----------



## pedale3 (26. November 2007)

Tach Auch,

wann gibt's das neue Cobald mal in finaler Version zu bestaunen? Also mit den Details die hier schon erwähnt wurden: brauchbare (hoffentlich durchgehende) Zugverlegung, 2. Flaschenhalter, ...
Etwa zum Bikefestival 2008 in Willingen?

/Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (26. November 2007)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Tach Auch,
> 
> wann gibt's das neue Cobald mal in finaler Version zu bestaunen? Also mit den Details die hier schon erwähnt wurden: brauchbare (hoffentlich durchgehende) Zugverlegung, 2. Flaschenhalter, ...
> Etwa zum Bikefestival 2008 in Willingen?
> ...



Spätestens


----------



## pedale3 (29. November 2007)

Aaaaarg, Willingen ist ja erst Mitte Juno. Es dauert also noch ein "Weilchen".

Hoffentlich ist's dann als Rahmensatz mit Dämpfer zu haben! Komplettrad käme für mich nicht in Frage, und den Dämpfer mit Kleinteile separat kaufen müssen fänd ich bescheiden.
Nach dem Desaster mit gerissenem Sitzrohr an meinem LSD würde ich mir sogar ne 1000%ig passende Sattelstütze und Klemme wünschen, oder zumindest eine Kompatibilitätsliste.

Wird eigentlich noch ein alternativer Dämpfer in Erwägung gezogen?
Nicht das ich etwas gegen DT oder Nippel hätte. Der Lockout am DT ist doch überflüssig, oder? Wäre ein Nippel weniger am Rad 
total bescheuert fänd ich nen Remote-Lockout. Wer bitte brauch sowas an so einem Moppet? Bitte keine Zugführung für so ein Teil anlöten!

Gruß,
Pedale.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. November 2007)

apropo Löten also sprich schweißen........hier unser Metallbaumeister bei der Arbeit


----------



## Da Anhänger (29. November 2007)

aha legt ihr jetzt dei leitungen am unterrohr seitwerts vorbei????sieht en bisschen Gewöhnungsbedürftig aus..


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. November 2007)

auf dem Bild handelt es sich um ein Cobalt Rohloff, deshalb die 3 Leitungen.
Und bei der unten geführten Zugverlegung hats Vorteile im Bereich der Biegung-Reibung der Schaltzüge. Und es sieht optisch besser aus, als ne Kabelschlaufe über der Wippe..........


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. November 2007)

Commo07 schrieb:


> Wiso denn ein Prototy? Das Bike (Rahmen) gibt es doch schon seit ca. 1 Jahr zu kaufen, oder bin ich da falsch informiert? Oder ist das Foto einfach so
> alt?



ja, was spricht dagegen. Unsere Bike halten halt länger als ein Jahr und man kann sie immer noch fahren stell Dir vor ! Super oder ?!?!?


----------



## greg_mtk (30. November 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> ja, was spricht dagegen. Unsere Bike halten halt länger als ein Jahr und man kann sie immer noch fahren stell Dir vor ! Super oder ?!?!?



also ich finds super. mein mercury wird bald 2


----------



## Liwi (29. Dezember 2007)

Und mein Gemini schon bald 6 Jahre


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2007)

meins war im November ähm schon 3 Jahre alt   
wird Zeit für ein Neues ....
























... Mercury Rohloff   

@RK: hast noch mehr Bilder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (29. Dezember 2007)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... Mercury Rohloff
> 
> @RK: hast noch mehr Bilder???



eins hab ich noch


----------

